# clam pro



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a clam pro flip over with the u shaped zipper. Well the zipper broke about 5 mins into the ice fishing season last yr. My question is. Is there a way to re-enfoce the zipper or put a velcro lining on it?(The zipper sucks to get in and out of) Anybody done anthign with there protable to reenforce it?

I have modified mine a little glued 2 buckets to the back so all my equipment didn't freeze while sitting in the plastic tub.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Norm - I'm not real sure on re-enforcing the zipper but I know Clam will have the parts needed to replace.

I have the same unit but I don't use the zippers, I always flip it over. On other ice fishing portables I have used though, I always have zipper problems!


----------

